# visa clarification



## crshedd (Apr 13, 2016)

as i read the visa requirements from various european countries, my understanding is that as a citizens of the usa, we can use our passport for a 90 day stay in each country (within a 180 day period) without applying for a visa.

this is different from a schengen visa which allows for a 90 day stay in all schengen countries during a 180 day period, if i read this right.

so, as a north american, can my wife and i spend 90 days in spain, then 90 days in portugal, then 90 days in italy and then return to spain for 90 days more? can we do this indefinitely?

thank you for any insight you may give.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

crshedd said:


> as i read the visa requirements from various european countries, my understanding is that as a citizens of the usa, we can use our passport for a 90 day stay in each country (within a 180 day period) without applying for a visa.
> 
> this is different from a schengen visa which allows for a 90 day stay in all schengen countries during a 180 day period, if i read this right.
> 
> ...


In a word - no

You can only stay within the Schengen zone for 90 days in every 180 unless you have a resident visa. You can't hop around countries to reset it. 

Whilst it's true that you can come to any one country for 90 days without a visa, if you then entered another country within the Schengen zone, it would be seen on your passport that you had already been here, & you would be denied entry if you had 'used' your 90/180.


----------



## crshedd (Apr 13, 2016)

thanx for the quick reply, xabiachica.

kinda what i expected, but not what i wanted to hear.

if we make this trek in 2018, i guess we will be forced to see even more countries. so it will be 90 days in schengen countries then 90 days in the uk, then 90 more in schengen countries then off to croatia or back to the uk (as an example)?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

crshedd said:


> thanx for the quick reply, xabiachica.
> 
> kinda what i expected, but not what i wanted to hear.
> 
> if we make this trek in 2018, i guess we will be forced to see even more countries. so it will be 90 days in schengen countries then 90 days in the uk, then 90 more in schengen countries then off to croatia or back to the uk (as an example)?


No still won't work Uk is in the EU still & comes under Schengen & will be until 2019 at the earliest .


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> No still won't work Uk is in the EU still & comes under Schengen & will be until 2019 at the earliest .


The UK is not a part of Schengen. That means time in the UK is OK.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> The UK is not a part of Schengen. That means time in the UK is OK.


Yes that's correct - since the UK_ isn't_ in the Schengen zone, the OP's idea would work.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

crshedd said:


> ... i guess we will be forced to see even more countries. so it will be 90 days in schengen countries then 90 days in the uk, then 90 more in schengen countries then off to croatia or back to the uk (as an example)?


This is probably totally obvious. You can do 'time-outs'. For example, after 45 days in Spain, go to Morocco for 10 days, then return to Spain for 45 days. You still only get 90 days in Spain, but it's spread out over a longer time. That can be useful for something like attending 2 Spanish festivals 95 days apart.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Seems to be a lot of folk from the USA wanting to move to Spain these days...


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

bob_bob said:


> Seems to be a lot of folk from the USA wanting to move to Spain these days...


Coincidences exist. 

It was entirely coincidental that I began my expat journey with a flight leaving Los Angeles on election night 2008, and returned to the US on a visit for the first time on the day of the first debate between President-elect Trump and hillary. It does make those dates easy to remember.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Why not Mexico or Costa Rica then? easier I would have thought than a move to Spain? Cheaper too I would guess.


----------



## jax2bcn (Dec 21, 2016)

Figured it's not worth starting a new thread as my situation is quite similar. I am in the travel business and move around quite a bit. Moving to BCN tomorrow (work engagements mandate I arrive tomorrow, thereby not giving me enough time to figure this out in the US). While I hop around a lot, I'd still run afoul of the 90/180 day rule, as I do need to be in BCN longer than 90.

Can I 'deal' - for lack of a better word - with my visa application _while in Spain_? Or do I need to do it outside the country?

ps, since it was mentioned...while I totally wanted to move because of the Trump win, it's business - and love - bringing me to Spain. A nice coincidence


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jax2bcn said:


> Figured it's not worth starting a new thread as my situation is quite similar. I am in the travel business and move around quite a bit. Moving to BCN tomorrow (work engagements mandate I arrive tomorrow, thereby not giving me enough time to figure this out in the US). While I hop around a lot, I'd still run afoul of the 90/180 day rule, as I do need to be in BCN longer than 90.
> 
> Can I 'deal' - for lack of a better word - with my visa application _while in Spain_? Or do I need to do it outside the country?
> 
> ps, since it was mentioned...while I totally wanted to move because of the Trump win, it's business - and love - bringing me to Spain. A nice coincidence


No you can't deal with the visa while here - a resident & work visa can only be applied for in your usual country of residence - so the US in your case?

Also, you mention 'work engagements'. You can't legally work in Spain without a work visa. You can come for business meetings, but not to actually work here, & can only stay for up to 90 days in 180. 

FAQs - Visas

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/SANFRANCISCO/en/ConsularServices/Documents/visas/WorkVisa.pdf


----------



## crshedd (Apr 13, 2016)

thanx to all who have addressed my question. 

to bob_bob, south america is cheap and easy, but we aren't.


----------



## jax2bcn (Dec 21, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> No you can't deal with the visa while here - a resident & work visa can only be applied for in your usual country of residence - so the US in your case?
> 
> Also, you mention 'work engagements'. You can't legally work in Spain without a work visa. You can come for business meetings, but not to actually work here, & can only stay for up to 90 days in 180.
> 
> ...


Thanks xabiachica! 

I am here for meetings, so I guess 'employment'/'work engagement' isn't the best usage of those words.

Trying for residency, as my girlfriend lives here and I have no real desire to move back to the US. In other words, I'm here for the long run.

Thanks for the links- now I just need to figure out how long the process will take! Appreciate your help.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

gus-lopez said:


> No still won't work Uk is in the EU still & comes under Schengen & will be until 2019 at the earliest .


Wrong wrong wrong....and you coming from the UK should know this. No wonder the biggest cluster**** of the century just happened in the UK if people can't even get this information right.


----------



## jax2bcn (Dec 21, 2016)

Tigerlillie said:


> Wrong wrong wrong....and you coming from the UK should know this. No wonder the biggest cluster**** of the century just happened in the UK if people can't even get this information right.


So Trump wasn't the biggest cluster-f of the century? I guess this is some consolation for this depressed American...


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

jax2bcn said:


> So Trump wasn't the biggest cluster-f of the century? I guess this is some consolation for this depressed American...


Your biggest consolation is in that you can get rid of him either by impeaching him (have been reading stuff online about it but if it happens or it could happen who knows) or by not electing him next time round.
I am stuck with this Brexit cluster**** forever and ever amen.


----------



## jax2bcn (Dec 21, 2016)

Tigerlillie said:


> Your biggest consolation is in that you can get rid of him either by impeaching him (have been reading stuff online about it but if it happens or it could happen who knows) or by not electing him next time round.
> I am stuck with this Brexit cluster**** forever and ever amen.


Let's just say 2016 wasn't anyones year, no matter what side of the pond you were on


----------

